# My New Oberhasli



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi everyone, my husband brought me home this beautiful oberhasli doeling yesterday evening. She is three months old. He knew that I had been wanting one and, surprised me with her. He is such a great hubby I just love her to death:lovey: Her name is Evie.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Very pretty! Do you know much about their milk production and taste?


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

This is my first Oberhasli, so I don't have any personal experience with this breed. I have heard that there milk is sweet and mild. The milk production of the Oberhasli is supposed to be long and even. A good Oberhasli should milk around 2 gallons a day or more. Like I said, these are just things that I have heard other people say. I hope that she lives up to all of these qualities. I just think they are a magnificent creature.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow, she is VERY pretty. I have been wanting a full size dairy goat. Been thinking Togg but now I am considering and Oberhasli!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

oh my. She's so pretty!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Beautiful, congrats! Love Obes!


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I love her to death. Can't wait to see what type of doe she matures into. Hope she will make an excellent milker.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She looks so dainty like a deer!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

She's GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Very Beautiful!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She has a very pretty little face


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I should really stop posting on this thread.. But I just love her! :lovey:


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you Scottyhorse!! I love her too You are welcome to post as much as you want. I will try to get some pics of her outside soon. Just wanted to keep her indoors for a couple days so that she can get used to everything.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

How cute would an Ober/Nigerian Dwarf or an Ober/Togg cross be?


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

I think a cross of either one would be very beautiful. I have always thought Toggenburgs were quite stunning as well. I would like to see an Ober/Nigerian or Ober/Togg cross either one.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you nchen7!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful girl! I have been looking for a couple of Obers. They are hard to find in Ohio. Everyone that has them, keeps them! 
Such pretty colors!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Goats Rock, I know what you mean about Obers being a little hard to find. My husband works in Huntsville Al, and found her not too far from there.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

what a beautiful face!! hope she has a beautiful name too! if she doesnt have a name yet we all will put in our favorites.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Enchantedgoats, thanks. Her name is Evie. I let her out today to do a little browsing. Her is a new pic.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Aww  I found an AMAZING Obie breeder about 3 hours from me! Which I guess, is as bad as it is good :laugh:


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Scottyhorse, I understand what you mean. My Evie was a little over 3 hrs away from me, but since my husband works in Hunstville Al, he was able to stop on his way home and get her for me. I think we have one breeder in Ky, but I don' t know anything about them, they don't have a website or anything for me to look at. I know I want another Ober eventually. Guess that means I need to sale some goats LOL.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

The distance isn't the bad part, its that there's expensive goats I really like near by


----------

